# Sticky  Excellent article on hemangiosarcoma



## hotel4dogs

Long, but well worth reading. Golden Retriever Club of America.


https://web.archive.org/web/20101202040041/http://grca.org/pdf/health/hemangio.pdf


*ETA: New link, original one no longer working-
*
https://www.grca.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/hemangio.pdf


----------



## Dallas Gold

This should be a Sticky in the Cancer Section MODs!

Thank you for posting this! Excellent article. It's going to take some time to digest this because there is so much to consider.


----------



## LibertyME

A MUST read....no matter if you are dealing with a dog with cancer or not...
Thanks for the post!


----------



## Rob's GRs

It is now a sticky here in the Cancer forum.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you for posting that....it was very interesting.

After reading this and many other reports on hemangio, I feel very fortunate to still have my Reno!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> Thank you for posting that....it was very interesting.
> 
> After reading this and many other reports on hemangio, I feel very fortunate to still have my Reno!!!!


Reno is an inspiration to all of us! 

After just a quick review of that article I guess I'm going to try to introduce Toby to two servings of broccoli, cauliflower or cabbage (cooked I guess)..and hope he doesn't get gas from it.:crossfing

I'm also going to continue the periodic sonogram/echocardiograms in hopes of catching something early. Since Toby has other issues that need monitoring in this manner I can justify the cost.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping up--this is an excellent article on hemangiosarcoma. I just sent the link to our vet and will take a copy to Toby's acupuncture vet next week.


----------



## KiwiD

A friend sent this to me last year just after Maddie was diagnosed. It is definitely worth reading


----------



## JoJoBuddies

*Very informative*

This was a fantastic article and information regarding hemangisarcoma. My 9 yr old Jojo is suffering from this disease, and after having had his spleen removed 3 mths ago, is now having labored breathing. It may be time to let him go, but I just don't know how to have the strength to do it. I pray for strength each day knowing it may be time to let go of my baby boy


----------



## gordon

I have just read the posted article too as our 7 yr. old golden has just been diagnosed (not difinitively) with Angiosarcoma. He is still feeling good, jumping off docks and chasing tennis balls. I went to buy him more food and was told not to give him any more grain but more of a plant and protein based diet. I'm determined to try anything to prolong his life. I'm looking for a good diet to help boost his immunity. Any one have suggestions?


----------



## gold4me

Have you thought about a raw diet? We feed Nature's Variety patties.


----------



## vcm5

Very interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## tippykayak

I just wanted to pull out a relevant passage from this piece that confirms something many of us have been repeating on the forum for a long time: there is no better, more straightforward protection for your dog from cancer and disease than a healthy weight:



> One of the healthiest things that any of us can do for our dogs is to grow our puppies slowly by strictly limiting food intake, and to keep our dogs very trim throughout their lives. Slowly grown puppies, kept trim as adults, showed significantly reduced rates of cancer, and an older age of onset of cancer, as compared to their littermates that served as a control group (Kealy et al, 2002). Overall, the trim dogs enjoyed a median life span that was 22 months longer than the littermates. In addition, the food-restricted dogs had lower rates of osteoarthritis, liver disease, and false pregnancies than did their pair-mates. Restricted food studies have shown similar results in a variety of other animals including mice and rats, and preliminary results in rhesus monkeys. *There are no breeding selection factors that are known to have as great an impact on overall longevity as this study indicated is possible with calorie restriction.*


It doesn't just protect from cancer, but from all kinds of disease. I always wonder how much of modern dogs' cancer rates has to do with how fat many modern dogs are.


----------



## artbuc

tippykayak said:


> I just wanted to pull out a relevant passage from this piece that confirms something many of us have been repeating on the forum for a long time: there is no better, more straightforward protection for your dog from cancer and disease than a healthy weight:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't just protect from cancer, but from all kinds of disease. I always wonder how much of modern dogs' cancer rates has to do with how fat many modern dogs are.


Same with people.


----------



## Millie'sMom

The link to the article no longer works. Does anyone have a copy of the article?


----------



## Pilgrim123

I am really unsure how to add a link to a website, but the article is still available on https://web.archive.org/web/20101202040041/http://grca.org/pdf/health/hemangio.pdf
If the link doesn't work, try copying the address and pasting it in your browser of choice.
(And if anyone knows how to add a link to a website, feel free to do your own post and fix the thing if it doesn't work!)


----------



## Millie'sMom

Pilgrim123, thank you for finding it for me.


----------



## Max209

*"They" ARE most definitely working on it and making progress*

These 2 links have some additional info on hemangiosarcoma.

Sept 2015 https://www.grca.org/news/heritable-risk-for-lymphoma-and-hemangiosarcoma-in-golden-retrievers/

Feb 2015 PLOS Genetics: Genome-wide Association Study Identifies Shared Risk Loci Common to Two Malignancies in Golden Retrievers

Although I think the comments about excess weight contributing to cancer and other illnesses has some definite validity, lean dogs get cancer too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

To clarify the relationship between excess weight and cancer, including in humans, it is only one of many risk factors. It is one of the few we have control over. However, being overweight certainly doesn't mean that one will absolutely get cancer nor does being lean guarantee that you won't. If only it were that simple.
The #1 risk factor for cancer is age.


----------



## dlmrun2002

I hate hemangiosarcoma..blood vessel based..
dlm


----------



## SKT

Thank you for the link to this article.


----------



## Good Times Charlie

Thank you so much for this article. Our Charlie (12 1/2 yrs old) was just diagnosed with a large hemangiomasarcoma of the spleen. It has most likely been there for a while. The symptoms are so vague in the early stages, it's easy to think it's just the aging process. The vet has given him 3 to 6 months although I'm not sure he will be with us that long. Tough night, for sure.


----------



## cwag

Good Times Charlie said:


> Thank you so much for this article. Our Charlie (12 1/2 yrs old) was just diagnosed with a large hemangiomasarcoma of the spleen. It has most likely been there for a while. The symptoms are so vague in the early stages, it's easy to think it's just the aging process. The vet has given him 3 to 6 months although I'm not sure he will be with us that long. Tough night, for sure.


I'm so sorry. Make as many good memories as you can.


----------



## Val King

thanks...good info!!


----------



## Lincgold

Good Times Charlie said:


> Thank you so much for this article. Our Charlie (12 1/2 yrs old) was just diagnosed with a large hemangiomasarcoma of the spleen. It has most likely been there for a while. The symptoms are so vague in the early stages, it's easy to think it's just the aging process. The vet has given him 3 to 6 months although I'm not sure he will be with us that long. Tough night, for sure.


I’m so very sorry your sweet boy was diagnosed with the same vicious disease that took our 10 year old Lincoln this past August. He was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the upper heart chamber the end of June. We enjoyed every minute we had with him. I know exactly what you’re going through.

Lincoln on the left with Bear (15 mos old) two months before he passed


----------



## Hildae

I lost a dog to Hermangiosarcoma some years ago. He was not a golden. It was devastating and horrible. He was never, not for one second of his whole life, EVER even a half pound overweight. So while weight IS important, keeping your dog at a lean healthy weight does not always provide protection either.  We had done everything "right" because we love our dogs like family and want them with us for as long as possible, and it still didn't stop him from getting it. It's a terrible, terrible disease.


----------

